# Beginners Guide to Putting



## tutp36

Hi Since im a beginner is golf. i would like to share my knowlegde about putting for beginners

As you can imagine, one of the most important things that you can do to improve your golf game is improve your putting skills. While it may seem impossible, simply practicing and working to improve a few minor things will greatly improve your skills. Once you have learned what you need to do, practice the skills until you have them mastered. Remember, a good putting skill will ultimately translate into a much improved long shot as well so taking the time to practice your putting is very important.

You are of course going to need to practice to improve, but the exact skills that you need to practice tend to vary from player to player. As a general rule of thumb, there are three things that you need to specifically focus on in order to get the best golf game possible. The first skill is ensuring that your swing is proper so that you will contact the ball exactly in the middle of the club head. If you are not dead on the center you will never be able to master putting. You simply cannot hit the ball from the side of the club head and expect it to go straight. No matter how long you practice, this is not possible and will result in plenty of frustration over what you are doing wrong.

Once you have worked to improve hitting the ball from the very center of the club head you need to move onto tonsuring that you always hit the ball in a straight line to the target. This means if the ball needs to go 2 feet away from you towards the lake, you would not want to aim the ball towards the tree beside it. You may think this sounds a bit strange, but many people do not squarely approach the ball to the target. They then stand around and wonder why they are missing their shot. Even if you are off by just a fraction, this can seriously alter your putting skills because the ball is not going to go where you want it to go.

You will likely need to practice this point a lot, most people do not realize when they are just slightly off center from the target. Yet even the slightest difference away from the target will result in a missed shot and an increased handicap. Work on this by ensuring that you take plenty of time to practice. This is even a skill that you could practice in your office, or bedroom at home using a small home putting kit. However, going to the driving range is not going to help you here so avoid them if possible while you are working on this skill.

Your last skill that you need to work on to improve your putting skills is working to ensure that you are accelerating the club head when you are actually coming into contact with the ball. Many players make the mistake of slowing the club down right before they actually hit the ball. This will cause you to lose the momentum that you need in order for the ball to make it to your target. Working to make a conscious effort not to slow the club down will usually be sufficient in order to improve this skill and give you some improved results.


----------



## johnterry807

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: *Golf beginner tips*
Best regards.


----------



## Louiss

You really provide the good information and techniques for the golf beginners. So i will recommend your thread to the very new to the golf players. you cover the each every aspects of the golf.


----------



## crabapple

it seems useful


----------



## FrogsHair

"Putting"...If not for the preciseness involving the reading of the green's contours, turf conditions, distance of the putt, putted ball speed, green speed, (aka stimp), the direction the turf is growing (aka grain), and the changing effects of the weather on the turf during a round, this would be one of the easiest shots in golf. Even with all of that, it's still an easy shot, because of the short distances involved. In essence, after getting properly fitted, or finding the right putter for the golfer's stroke, factoring in the conditions above, all the golfer can really look forward to is being able to hit a straight put, and some self inflicted luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sam Snead

I just made a post about putting the other day on my blog  I know as a beginner my putting let me down and more often than not I was three putting  there was a number of things I was doing wrong. I did'nt have a still head I was always looking forward before I even struck the ball. I also did'nt have the feel and speed factor which is crucial if you are to become a master putter.


----------



## OnePuttMan

Hi,

For me, what beginners need to do to improve their putting skills is first to practice ! That's the last aspect of the game that they try to improve...

That's beeing said, I'll advice them to work first on controlling distances. If you can reproduce your shots to have a good distance control, things will be easier.

Just my 2 cts.

Have a good day !


----------



## ShaneC

Hi,

Does anyone have good suggestions on a good putter for beginner?

Thanks and have a nice day!!


----------



## ShaneC

Hi,

Does anyone have good suggestions on a good putter for beginner?

Thanks and have a nice day!!


----------



## dawnRwright

Hi there. I like your post, you provided information for beginners. This could be a great help. Thanks. Hope to see more important tips for ski beginners.


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW

*Putting*

Putting has to be the one thing I never see anyone practice!! Its boring for most... but about the most important thing you need to practice. 50% of the game is your short game! You can hit the ball well and never score if your putting is poor.

I advise everyone to putt before they hit the range or it will never get done...Im definately a culprit. Hit em well!

Matt


----------



## Rothenfield

FrogsHair said:


> "Putting"...If not for the preciseness involving the reading of the green's contours, turf conditions, distance of the putt, putted ball speed, green speed, (aka stimp), the direction the turf is growing (aka grain), and the changing effects of the weather on the turf during a round, this would be one of the easiest shots in golf. Even with all of that, it's still an easy shot, because of the short distances involved. In essence, after getting properly fitted, or finding the right putter for the golfer's stroke, factoring in the conditions above, all the golfer can really look forward to is being able to hit a straight put, and some self inflicted luck. :thumbsup:


From my beginner’s standpoint, pulling the putter out of the bag is the reward after struggling to make it to the green. Hitting that 150 yard shot to within 10 feet of the pin can be the one memory of the round that makes your day, and inspires you to keep coming back to the course, only to be destroyed by a three putt.


----------

